# CLR on marble.....



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

If you have a jug of 'enhancing ' sealer---bring it along----You can save that job.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

mikeswoods said:


> If you have a jug of 'enhancing ' sealer---bring it along----You can save that job.


You think the enhancing sealer alone may do the trick, or is this for after a round of sanding/and/or polishing? I'm sure they would be thrilled at that possibility. 

I haven't given any false expectations, told them were likely going to have to buff and polish. I would guess the whole shower will have to be done for an even sheen. From the looks a regrout may be in order as well.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> I'm thinking Spencers solution was the best so far, that looks like the right tool for the job. I'm sure I can find more uses for a wet grinder.


Spencer? Grrrr...




:laughing::laughing:

I have that polisher... It comes with diamond pads from 50 grit up to 3000... I purchased it originally to bullnose an Emperador marble job, same as what you have to fix. 

It's worth a try to start with the 200 pad and work your way up to the 1500.

Even if the enhancing sealer masked all the damage, it's still just a band-aid. It will wear off quickly in a shower, and you're back to square one.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Splinter said:


> Spencer? Grrrr...
> 
> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> ...


Edited... My bad, didn't look back, was going by memory. remembered sp_____ but yeah i'm leaning towards that polisher. hope that is the way I need to go, looks like fun.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> looks like fun.



Plan on getting very wet... It throws water everywhere, even with the rubber boot on it.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

At least its in the shower.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> At least its in the shower.


Sounds like my honeymoon. :laughing:

Man, that was a long time ago.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Splinter said:


> Plan on getting very wet... It throws water everywhere, even with the rubber boot on it.


You sure that wasn't your honeymoon:whistling


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

It's on the market? Save yourself the 90 minute drive and ask the owner what the budget is.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Any new pictures?


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

No, actually just realized she never sent them. I just inquired, awaiting the response. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

So I just got some close ups. I'm guessing this should polish out as earlier discussed. Thoughts ??


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> ... Thoughts ??


No promises about results; best efforts basis only, time and materials, time agreed to beforehand. The CLR could have worked its way down into the veins, or had an uneven effect on different areas.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

What happened with this?


----------

